# Applying for a MFA and the world beyond: writing/directing



## Molly (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello, I am planning on applying to various film schools for my MFA. I have some questions regarding the whole process as it will be my first time ever foraying into competitive admissions. (Luckily, I got an easy free ride for undergrad as my dad works at the university and I had a 4.0 high school GPA, etc.)

I am applying so far to USC (Production/Directing, Screenwriting), UCLA (Film & TV Production), and Chapman (Film Production). For purpose of brevity I'm going to ask questions based on USC's guidelines.

*Personal Statement*: How long? What to include? I've written a draft of mine for Production; my word count is just shy of the limit at 990 words. I have a unique backstory and perspective on life (having dealt with depression and Asperger's syndrome) and an extremely intense desire to change the world through filmmaking. However, sometimes I feel I am rambling into other topics, for example, the film that caused me to want to make films. Also, since the statement focuses on storytelling through film anyway, how would I change it for my Screenwriting application (since I am applying to both programs)?

*Resume/CV*: What kind of resume/CV are they looking for? I can't find anywhere on the website that lets you know requirements, despite the fact that the application (USC) states that we should adhere to the specific program's requirements for the resume/CV.

*Visual Sample*: Is a project I did in high school too far in the past for me to submit? I'm 20, if that helps. I had much better equipment and software for this project, and it is also a reasonable length. If I can't use it, the runner up is a college project that is 1:30. Is that too short?

*Recommendations*: Most of my recommenders are past professors, but would a professor from another university with whom I worked on a film project be a good recommender?

*Visiting*: I will be visiting the three schools I mentioned this July. I will be taking tours, but is there any other way I can connect with the university while I am there? I will have a full day for each university.


----------

